# Adding driftwood to a tank



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

I was considering adding some driftwood to my mbuna tank (mostly because I have a BN pleco and want her to stay healthy) but after doing research I'm reading a ton of horror stories about tannins crashing the pH in a tank. I did read that making sure the wood has been in a tank for a while will remove this problem as the tannins will have leaked out already, but the only LFS around here are the big name brands that wouldn't sell anything like this. Assuming I but a rather tall piece of driftwood, what is the fastest way to add it to my tank and not have it destroy my water?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to buy my driftwood presoaked but since you do not have that luxury I have heard that if you boil it it gets the tannins out so you won't mess with your pH or discolor the water. I'm sure somebody who has used this process will chime in with specifics


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just so you know, there are certain plecos that require wood for health but the BN is not one of them.

I don't think tannins will crash your pH, but you may have to treat with baking soda to keep things stable. What is your KH test reading now?

You may also get brown water which is not harmful but you may not like the look.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I added a piece of driftwood to my mbuna tank a few weeks ago and even though I soaked it in hot water for a week before putting in, it is still leeching tannins and coloring the water. Luckily, the ph has not been affected. With the weekly water changes, I have been able to manage the tea-color water and hopefully, this will soon end.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Driftwood is a natural pH buffer for lowering, but not huge to crash, though yes it can happen, but seldom to the point I wouldn't worry.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have used driftwood 2x in my tanks now...both pieces are mopani wood. To cure my wood, I first cleaned it with a scrub brush then boiled it (or in the case of the larger piece I put it in the bathtub with hot hot water). I boiled it for about half an hour then repeated the process a couple of times. This was not only to help release any tannins that might be found in the wood but to also make sure the wood was sterilized in some way. After boiling, I soaked my wood in dechlorinated water allowing it to leach additional tannins. As the water darkened, I changed the water and refreshed it. One of my pieces leached very little while the other leached quite a lot. I soaked my pieces until the water was only slightly tea colored (this took longer for the 2nd piece) and then I attached plants to them and put them into my tanks.

If you end up having problems with water color once the wood is in the tank, I have heard you can temporarily add some charcoal to your filter until the water clears.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

IME some pieces can continue to stain the water for a long, long time. If you do appropriate water changes to keep a mbuna tank in good shape, you'll never notice a change in the hardness, though.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I ran my piece through the dishwasher a few times with no soap of course, then boiled it a few times. Worked like a charm.


----------

